# Johnny Cash 1932 - 2003



## That Guy (Feb 26, 2014)

Today is Johnny Cash's birthday


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2014)

I was lucky enough to see the Man in Black in person. A great entertainer.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 26, 2014)

I remember when "I Walk the Line" first came out. We had gone on a trip from our little north Idaho town, to San Diego, where my grandmother lived. I listened to the local station on my portable transistor radio (that went everywhere with me), and I loved that song from the first time I heard it !

When we got back home, I called it in on the local station's "Partyline" request program. 
Well, they had never even heard of Johnny Cash, let alone "I Walk the Line", and i tried to explain it to them, and that it was a huge hit down in California. It seemed like it took WEEKS of me requesting that song before they finally got it at our little station. Then, it was, of course a big hit there, too.

Years later, I got to go to a Johnny Cash concert when he was at the Seattle Opera House, probably mid-60's. My brother-in-law was in the Marines, and sent to Viet Nam, and my MIL wanted to get a signed autograph from Johnny Cash, since he was my BIL 's (also named John) main idol, and he could play all of the songs on his guitar, and sang them very well.

So, off we went, my proper English MIL , dressed in her best little black dress, hair done up, and makeup, and her beautiful silver fox fur coat on.
We enjoyed the concert, then I hurried her back stage and helped her get in line with her program open and ready to be autographed.Most of us were pretty casually dressed, and Johnny was not really looking, just taking names, and working his way through the line, writing autographs. 
Suddenly, there was this English vision in a fox fur coat standing in front of him, and that DID get his attention ! 
He asked what she would like on the autograph, and she explained that it was for her son, who was in Viet Nam, and Johnny Cash wrote a nice little message on the autograph when he signed it.

It was a great afternoon, and I was glad to have had the chance to meet one of my most favorite singers of all time .


----------

